# Laptop power supplies



## jfleisher (Sep 5, 2002)

I have some laptop power supplies that I picked up cheap. I'm just not positive I understand the process. Do I just cut off the power supply plug that goes into the laptop and solder the wires to a standard tomy power plug?

Is there a how to written up on this anywhere?


----------



## cwbam (Feb 8, 2010)

Check voltage on brick some can be 10v-30v for some printers & the more amps the better. Nintendo game cubes are around 12v and work well with some cars. 18v is nice medium.

cut off ends LEAVE +- 12 " SPLIT STRIP both ends connect tape
(photo is of Parma controller to TOMY , but its the same idea)

If cars seem to be ON OFF 
controllers maybe reversed (flip plug 180*)

test on USED cars/runners not your favorite racers



Passenger Side (left) is for negative pick up shoe (shows more wear usually)
Do you have a cheap voltage meter (Harbor Freight Tools)?
TOMY - ? reversible if you shave off some plastic?


----------



## jfleisher (Sep 5, 2002)

These are from a Dell D630 laptop, part number is PA-10.

Input Voltage Range: AC 100V - 240V Power: 90 Watt

Output Voltage: DC 19.5V / Output Current: 4.62A

I have a good Fluke meter I can test with. I was just not sure if there were any intermediate steps required. I'll be soldering and heat shrinking everything so it looks good after I test.


----------



## Boosted-Z71 (Nov 26, 2007)

I have used them before as power supplies, not only for the track but break in boxes, dyno's, lapping machines etc. Here is a good article to make them cleaner as far as AC ripple (although most PC supplies I have seen are very clean) but to also make them adjustable. I have one built as an adjustable unit that I use for any dc voltage needs, and yes get all the amps you can.

http://www.dxing.info/equipment/wall_warts_bryant.dx


Boosted


----------



## cwbam (Feb 8, 2010)

Output Voltage: DC 19.5V / Output Current: 4.62A
VERY NICE! LOTS OF AMPS, MAYBE CHECK AND MARK + -

intermediate steps required? 
NO MATTEL TYCO USES 4 D BATTERIES FOR SOME SETS.

I'll be soldering and heat shrinking everything so it looks good after I test.
IF A CONTROLLER SEEMS TO BE OFF/ON MAYBE FLIP IT 


if you find extra old wall warts keep them for their plugs, and try a 12 volt power supply lifelike T chassis & BSRT Gjets, and for power to each lane 8998 Dual Power Pack Terminal Track.

Chassis will run better with more amps and less were on shoes.


----------



## Hornet (Dec 1, 2005)

Just a heads up,if you do decide to make them adjustable as per the article.
They reconmend mounting the regulators in a metal box if you have multiple regulators.
If you mount them in a metal box or on a metal plate,make sure you isolate each regulator,continuity between them,will cause them not to work properly.

Rick


----------



## Boosted-Z71 (Nov 26, 2007)

Hornet said:


> Just a heads up,if you do decide to make them adjustable as per the article.
> They reconmend mounting the regulators in a metal box if you have multiple regulators.
> If you mount them in a metal box or on a metal plate,make sure you isolate each regulator,continuity between them,will cause them not to work properly.
> 
> Rick


Hmm, now why did I not think to post that info after that very same problem with the adjustable regulator caused me so much grief.

Thanks Hornet for the recall of the nightmare, I mean reminder

Boosted


----------



## slotking (May 27, 2008)

yes

i use mine for my vrp dyno


----------

